# WinccFlexible Bilder importieren / exportieren



## Martin87 (13 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit Bilder aus einem Projekt zu exportieren und in einem anderen Projekt wieder zu importieren ?


----------



## Waelder (13 Juni 2008)

*Im Export*

Hallo Martin,
mach doch folgendes, 
-eine zusätzliche *Projektbibliothek* anlegen abspeichern unter wo du willst
-deine Quellbilder zu einem Ordner zusammenfassen (du kannst ja bei den Bildern Ordner machen)
-anschliessend den Ordner mit den
 Bildern in die Bibliothek kopieren ob dr´n´drop geht weiss ich nicht
-eventuel auch mit einfachem kopieren, dann nimmts die Variabeln nur temporär mit (HB Wcflex lesen)

Zielprojekt :
- öffne deine *Projektbibliothek,  *zieh die Bilder rüber fertig
so müsst es klappen.

Wenn nur BMPS oder so dann müsste es auch gehen.

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Martin87 (13 Juni 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe...
Aber wie erstelle ich denn eine Projektbibliothek ???
Oder meinst du eine Bibliothek im S7-Manager ?
Wenn ich da eine erstelle kann ich keine Bilder reinziehen / kopieren.


----------



## Martin87 (13 Juni 2008)

Ok hat sich erledigt, habs gefunden.


----------



## Gerri (6 Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Beschreibung!! Du ich-Mensch


----------

